# Attestation of degree



## arch_jaya (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all

I am planning to move to China for a job, for which my degree certificate needs to be attested by the Chinese embassy in India. My degree is from a Japanese university and I was wondering if anybody here knows how to go about getting the attestation done in this scenario. thanks a lot in advance.


----------

